
Tendon stem cells enhance regeneration - bookofjoe
https://www.nature.com/articles/s41556-019-0417-z
======
avgDev
Just a word of advice, if you suffer from tendon pain and took flouroquinolone
antibiotics within last 12 months. Never, take those again.

I have been dealing with widespread tendon issues for the past 7 years due to
that medication. The black box warning reflects the issues somewhat. These
should be last resort antibiotics but are given out in the US for suspected
UTIs.

~~~
michalxnet
In UK there was just recently published Guidelines for [1] Safe prescribing of
fluoroquinolones.

'Do not use fluoroquinolones in patients with known aortic aneurysm, aortic
dissection or history of serious side effects related to quinolone treatment
(including tendon disease/disorder) unless there are no other treatment
options available'

'Patients should be counselled to discontinue fluoroquinolone treatment and
seek urgent medical attention at the first sign of:

\- Tendon pain or inflammation (particularly in shoulder or ankle)

\- Symptoms of neuropathy such as pain, burning, pins & needles, tingling,
numbness or weakness

\- Sudden-onset of severe and constant abdominal, chest or back pain

1\. [https://www.ncl-mon.nhs.uk/wp-
content/uploads/Guidelines/5_F...](https://www.ncl-mon.nhs.uk/wp-
content/uploads/Guidelines/5_Fluoroquinolones_Safe_Prescribing_Position_Statement.pdf)

~~~
dmead
So basically it fucks with your connective tissue?

~~~
dfsegoat
> _The histopathologic findings [of the tendons] include degenerative lesions,
> fissures, interstitial edema without cellular infiltration, necrosis and
> neovascularization_ [1]

Basically it dissolves, and the achilles tendon is the most common rupture, at
least with cipro.

1\.
[https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/22035890](https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/22035890)

------
leshow
Thanks for posting this, I used to compete in bodybuilding and tore my left
quad tendon 6 months ago. It's just now really starting to feel like a normal
leg again. The recovery sucks, I wouldn't wish it on anyone.

~~~
sivex
Been fighting quadriceps tendinitis for 3 years, and there doesn’t seem to be
a lot of quality research surrounding tendon regeneration. Living in the US
with odd insurance limits for physical therapy has definitely set me back. If
you run into issues with that, Martin Koban wrote a book on patellar
tendinitis and has an updated online course with a recommended program for
tendon strengthening. It’s the only thing that’s helped me so far

~~~
michaelg7x
I've been struggling with chronic mid-portion Achilles tendinopathy for 13
months. Progressive loading, heavy/slow resistance work and your pick of
eccentric, isometric or isotonic exercises are apparenlty the way forward. The
biggest surprise has been the amount of quality information on Twitter;
finding the people to follow is harder. If you're interested, good starting
points are @SethONeill, @UDtendongroup, @kgSilbernagel, @tendonresearch,
@TendonGlasgow, @IreneSDavis, @tendonpain, @ProfJillCook, @KFarnqvist,
@lorenzo_masci, @sancho_igor and @pdkirwan. HTH!

~~~
Blinks-
I have also found success with high repetition (15-30 reps) slow eccentric
work for tendinopathy in my fingers and elbow. So far it's really the only
thing that helps besides making sure the surrounding areas are not overly
tight with soft tissue work. This guide and the linked research have been very
helpful. [https://stevenlow.org/overcoming-
tendonitis/](https://stevenlow.org/overcoming-tendonitis/)

------
guybedo
As it might be of interest to someone suffering from tendonitis:

i've had pain in my right achilles tendon for well over a year now, and
although i've never had any symptoms, i've been diagnosed with gout / high
uric acid levels in the blood. I didn't know that urate crystals can deposit
in soft tissues/tendons, causing inflammation.

I've been taking allopurinol for a few months now and the tendonitis seems to
be slowly going away but i'm not recovered yet.

------
portlander12345
Is this the same thing as the stem cell treatments offered by various clinics
today?

------
Syntaf
Sounds really interesting for the rock climbing community, which constantly
suffers tendon injuries in their hands.

If only there wasn't an academic paywall so we could actually read this study,
sigh.

~~~
uoaei
Put `sci-hub.tw/' in front of the URL and reload.

